# Windows 7 Ultimate RC Build 7100 Leaked for download



## LiveOrDie (Apr 24, 2009)

It not a fake im using it right now heres some screenes off my system





Im not going to post the links here but google it there megaupload links out here


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 24, 2009)

Any nice and noticable improvements?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

right, this is getting downloaded. 7077 has screwed me over with sound.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 24, 2009)

Is it different than 7077 or 7077 re-compiled?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 24, 2009)

well the high lighted buttons are different again look here apart from that nothing much


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2009)

This build is going to be released to the public, so IMO this thread is nice and legal... no closure due to warez 

let us know whats changed!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 24, 2009)

Mussels said:


> This build is going to be released to the public, so IMO this thread is nice and legal... no closure due to warez
> 
> let us know whats changed!



 thought talking about a leak was ok guess not that why i didnt post any links, no much has changed runs abit better than build 7077 for me


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

50kbps... gah.

Whats it like with games, Live OR Die?


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't know if I should go for this or just live with 7068 til it expires since it's worked great for me so far, besides Office 07 not working.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

I got Office 07 to work on one format, but not on another. On Build 7068.

Hopefully this build will let everything work.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 24, 2009)

Wonder if we are able to throw ATI(graphics) and Nvidia(physx) in the mix again like in the original build...that would be SWEET!!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 24, 2009)

Just been playing cod5 works great i've used office 2007 since build 7000 never had a problem with it.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 24, 2009)

I have both the 7106 and the 7200 RC, wait for the 7200 soon, its worth it.


----------



## DaveK (Apr 24, 2009)

I can't be arsed installing another OS, only just reinstalled build 7077 lol. I'll only do it when I use a diff mobo


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

Recently i've formatted once/twice a week.

When's build 7200 out, HellasVagabond?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 24, 2009)

HellasVagabond said:


> I have both the 7106 and the 7200 RC, wait for the 7200 soon, its worth it.



 Build 7106 its a part of the RTM batch makes it older and around build 7078 in the RC batchs and build 7200 is fake and wouldnt be a part of either batchs the build numbers to high

Edit here you got if you want to wait that long for the RTM go ahead your full of it HellasVagabond
Windows 7 From RC to Final release :

    * RC (7100) May 2009
    * RC2 (7200) August 2009
    * RTM (7300) September - October 2009
    * Public Release January 2010

Info from here www.ihackintosh.com 


heres the size difference


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2009)

HellasVagabond said:


> I have both the 7106 and the 7200 RC, wait for the 7200 soon, its worth it.



7106 is actually 7077, it was falsely given a higher number. you can check various system files and they show different build numbers - its a mishmash of different versions, with only a few key ones hacked to show a build higher than 7100.


As posted above, 7100 is RC1, and 7200 is RC2. 7300 should be the final (RTM).


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 24, 2009)

DL'ing 7100 x64 now 

Is it true that you can just "upgrade" from previous w7 builds instead of formatting and doing a fresh install?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 24, 2009)

D/l ing now too 

Hope it speeds up.

Oh and as far a I was aware, there was to be not RC2


----------



## Polarman (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks like noboby wants to wait for the official RC public release.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 24, 2009)

Why wait when you can get it now. I was about to put 7077 on my laptop a day or so ago, when I saw news that 7100 was confirmed as the RC build number. I knew it would leak soon after, and I was right, glad I decided to wait.

God its so slow! Looks like my PC will be doing an all nighter again


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

What you getting Alex? I have an unsteady 18kbps - 53kbps... Shitty Virgin Media.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 24, 2009)

10-20kbps. VM is the best ISP in the Uk, trust me 

Im with BT


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 24, 2009)

Mine's going at 1.2 MB/s and I'm with V media too


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> 10-20kbps. *VM is the best ISP in the Uk, trust me*
> 
> Im with BT



Lol, mine isn't ... AT ALL.

If i download more than 700MB between:
4pm and 10pm Weekdays
10am and 10pm Weekends

I get capped to 56Kbps for 5hours.

If i download something like 20GB in a week, i get capped to 56kbps for a week.

The customer service is shocking.

I find fuck all servers in games.

It's slow, even at 8MB.

Pings are wank.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 24, 2009)

You on cable or ADSL?

IMO BT is the better ISP for ADSL as you will get a speed increase when they do the exchange upgrades 

If you are on cable Pings are way better than ADSL, those caps are NOTHING compared to traffic that you get evenings and weekends on ADSL.

Although the CAPS suck a bit, cable is SOOO much better than ADSL. Plus leave it on over night and the CAPS are lifted 

I used to love being with VM.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 24, 2009)

you guys probely get it faster downloading one megaupload link at a time lol, this builds running great for me


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 24, 2009)

Dont rub it in 

I'm only on 5 kbps atm


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

ADSL. I live in a village... technology is a distant future to this place.

42kbps / 21kbps. I'm uploading x4 more than your downloading ... lol.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 24, 2009)

you should try megaupload free account dont know how fast you would get it from there, i have a account it was lucky i ran out 2 hours ago lol


----------



## Ramo1203 (Apr 24, 2009)

Downloading...  Can't wait to try this build!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 24, 2009)

Wont Megaupload stop you from downloading that many files in a day?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 24, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Wont Megaupload stop you from downloading that many files in a day?



i dont know never tryed i know you probley only can download on at a time


----------



## Ramo1203 (Apr 24, 2009)

I think it's one download at a time, but you can download as many as you want.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 24, 2009)

i found some rapidshare links if that helps


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah found them too, all host sites are much in the same tho.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 24, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Yeah found them too, all host sites are much in the same tho.



i can give you my ac name and password for Rapid i dont know how much download i have left on it though


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 24, 2009)

nah dont worry, I will see how Megaupload goes


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

meh, i'm sticking with the torrents. Got 80Kbps  Give me 15hours.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 24, 2009)

no problem i realy like megaupload they have no limits on there download usage rapidshare never did but now they do they suck


----------



## HellasVagabond (Apr 24, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> Build 7106 its a part of the RTM batch makes it older and around build 7078 in the RC batchs and build 7200 is fake and wouldnt be a part of either batchs the build numbers to high
> 
> Edit here you got if you want to wait that long for the RTM go ahead your full of it HellasVagabond
> Windows 7 From RC to Final release :
> ...



On may 5th remember your post 

And yes i know that 7106 is in fact 7078 since they jumped these numbers but since in the lower right corner it says 7106 it does not really matter if it is the one after 7077.

PS : I am only talking about x64 versions that i am using


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 24, 2009)

can i install 7100 x86 on my 7077 x86 and just choose Upgrade and i don't have to take any backup?

i got this RC1 with about 1.5-2.0MB/s from the place i was downloading it from


----------



## js01 (Apr 24, 2009)

I get 6mbs off newsgroups, most isps have free servers for using newsgroups just do some research. You'll never want to touch another torrent in your life.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 24, 2009)

HellasVagabond said:


> On may 5th remember your post
> 
> And yes i know that 7106 is in fact 7078 since they jumped these numbers but since in the lower right corner it says 7106 it does not really matter if it is the one after 7077.
> 
> PS : I am only talking about x64 versions that i am using



Its all ready be show the Pubilc RC will be build 7100, there no way in the world they would jump from 7100 to 7200, i think you been looking at this fake photoshoped image


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 24, 2009)

and puma99dk do this to use the upgrade option

Here’s what you can do to bypass the check for pre-release upgrade :
1. Download and Extract the ISO Mount it with VirtualCloneDrive or use 7-Zip to open the ISO up
2. Copy the all the files off the ISO to a storage location you wish to run the upgrade from (a bootable flash drive or a directory on any partition on the machine running the pre-release build or Rebuild the ISO after with a program like vlite).
3. Browse to the sources directory.
4. Open the file cversion.ini in a text editor like Notepad.
5. Modify the MinClient build number to a value lower than the down-level build. For example, change 7100 to 7000
6. Save the file in place with the same name.
7. Run setup like you would normally from this modified copy of the image and the version check will be bypassed.


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 24, 2009)

wow talk about downloading leaks .

where are you guys getting it from ?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 24, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> and puma99dk do this to use the upgrade option
> 
> 
> Here’s what you can do to bypass the check for pre-release upgrade :
> ...



oki and i will keep all of my data?

and i don't have to edit "cversion.ini" 'cause it's say this:

[HostBuild]
MinClient=7077.0
MinServer=7000.0

and i got Build 7077 så that should be good


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 24, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> wow talk about downloading leaks .
> 
> where are you guys getting it from ?



We can talk about it, just not where to get it from on TPU.

Google is your friend


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 24, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> oki and i will keep all of my data?
> 
> and i don't have to edit "cversion.ini" 'cause it's say this:
> 
> ...



yer thats fine and you will keep all of your data, umm guess what they said about the Pubilc RC build 7100 was right its only a tweaked build 7077


EDIT
Build 7077 says this 
[HostBuild]
MinClient=7000.0
MinServer=7000.0

When Build 7100 say this
[HostBuild]
MinClient=7077.0
MinServer=7000.0


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 24, 2009)

So if I were to download the Windows 7 beta to put on a new system, I should get 7100 now?  Or wait until May 5th when the next one is supposed to be released?  (I have a key, btw)


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 24, 2009)

7100 is the build which will be officially released to the public on 5th May.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 24, 2009)

Pete1burn said:


> So if I were to download the Windows 7 beta to put on a new system, I should get 7100 now?  Or wait until May 5th when the next one is supposed to be released?  (I have a key, btw)



yer like alexp999 said this is the public RC its got sent out to RTM partners 1st thats how it most likely got leaked when its available on microsoft for download it will be no different, just like build 7000 got leaked 5 days before it hit microsoft


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 24, 2009)

Just installed it (upgraded from 7077), no issues so far.  Unfortunately I've gotta re-disable all of the unnecessary services again (which I HATE doing)

http://www.blackviper.com/Windows_7/servicecfg.htm


----------



## masquevale (Apr 24, 2009)

I wish there's win7 lite


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 24, 2009)

i only disable Program Compatibility Assistant Service because it bugs me and i turn off that popup when installing programs



masquevale said:


> I wish there's win7 lite



you can use vlite with 7 i do lol


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 24, 2009)

I disable:

Services:

Program Compatibility
Windows Defender
Remote Registry
Parental Controls
Security Center

Settings:

Indexing
Action Center
Windows Defender


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 24, 2009)

lol i missed a big one UAC


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 24, 2009)

I only turn UAC down to dont dim screen. Doesnt bother me, I like knowing when an app is running. Especially if I hit the wrong button, I can stop it loading.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 24, 2009)

i also turn off automatic defragging because I use perfectdisk.  And hibernation + page file to free up disk space.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 24, 2009)

am i the only one that have problem to use and install SPTD v1.58 at RC1 Build 7100?


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 24, 2009)

It's comin down the pipe right now, going for the x64 version as I plan on running 4GB soon.  I'll be installing and testing it tonight.  If it's still solid and COD4 MP works I might just make it my 24/7 OS.


----------



## Ramo1203 (Apr 24, 2009)

Humm just installed, System show : Installed Memory (RAM) : 6.00GB (4.00GB usable). But Task manager and BIOS clearly show 4096GB.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 24, 2009)

BIOS shows 4TB Ram! Sweet! 

Also where does it say 6GB? You sure its not the PF?


----------



## Ramo1203 (Apr 24, 2009)

Oups, typo!  Yeah I just wish I had that much RAM to play Windows Pinball and Solitaire 

Here's a screenshot :


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 24, 2009)

Wierd, what setting is Memory hole/remap set on (if you have it) in BIOS?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

Only 11 hours now. What you looking at Alex?


----------



## Ramo1203 (Apr 24, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Wierd, what setting is Memory hole/remap set on (if you have it) in BIOS?



Don't have that option 

But everthing seems normal, nothing wrong. Anyways for me RC1 works great!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 24, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Only 11 hours now. What you looking at Alex?



About 2/3rds down, hopefully another hour or so.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

:O how? Your not cheating are you? lol


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 24, 2009)

Megaupload


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

you bitch. Think i should make the switch?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 24, 2009)

I would, by Broadband speed has just picked up, I'll prob be done in about half an hour now


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

bloody 'ell. It's hard off MegaUpload. 111Kbps though. Still looking at awhile...

Need to get someone with a premium account to download it all and send it to us


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 24, 2009)

I get my full connection speed with Megaupload on most of them.


----------



## technicks (Apr 24, 2009)

I have both 32 and 64 now. They both completed the same time.

Gonna flip a coin to decide which to install first.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

So your the ones taking all my juice!

Got BitComet and Safari working, it's a race now.

Nar, 33 parts and only 100kbps. I'm sticking with BitComet. Megaupload will take ages.


----------



## Pete1burn (Apr 24, 2009)

Usenet and FIOS ftw.


----------



## Paintface (Apr 24, 2009)

anyone want to share a megaupload account for a night? torrent is going at 3kb/s


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm not even logged in on Megaupload.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

Stop showing off... lol.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 24, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Stop showing off... lol.



hehe, is it also show off to have 36/38mbit then i am only paying for 20/20mbit?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

I HATE YOU ALL!!!!

42kb / 39kb


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 24, 2009)

Finished!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

Lol.. Twats.

I hate you all.

Looks like i'll be installing it tomorrow... 

Should of got a pigeon to fly from london with a CD attached to it's back. Would of been alot faster.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 24, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> It's comin down the pipe right now, going for the x64 version as I plan on running 4GB soon.  I'll be installing and testing it tonight.  If it's still solid and COD4 MP works I might just make it my 24/7 OS.



im been running cod4/5 both work fine now pb work with windows 7,  i downloaded both before making this thread x86 is going on my gf laptop, i dont know why some of uses dont just get a account its not like it alot of money i think i got like 500buks worth of downloading out of a 15buks account lol,

thought i mite add i made some custom icons for windows 7 you can download them off my website, they make the OS look more newer PS you need to Reg DOWNLOAD


----------



## Phenom2XXX (Apr 25, 2009)

Can other people confirm that PB work in 7? in battlefield 2142?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 25, 2009)

Phenom2XXX said:


> Can other people confirm that PB work in 7? in battlefield 2142?



i use PunkBuster with Battlefield: Heroes and it works fine for me


----------



## Lozan (Apr 25, 2009)

When is the full version released do you know?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 26, 2009)

Lozan said:


> When is the full version released do you know?



* RC (7100) May 2009
* RC2 (7200) August 2009
* RTM (7300) September - October 2009
* Public Release January 2010


And i use PB in cod5 and it some times works in cod4


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 26, 2009)

What size should the ISO be?

Here is what I got, it is not the same size as what what listed on the torrent, it seems to be a complete ISO, but it will not burn a bootable disc:


http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll305/Arctucas/Win77100.png


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 26, 2009)

Im getting anywhere from 3-400kb/s d/l on 7100. Got about 2 and a half hours to go. 

God I love this freaking OS!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 26, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> What size should the ISO be?
> 
> Here is what I got, it is not the same size as what what listed on the torrent, it seems to be a complete ISO, but it will not burn a bootable disc:
> 
> ...



Seems right for the x86 version. The x64 version weighs in at 3.04GB.



Live OR Die said:


> * RC (7100) May 2009
> * RC2 (7200) August 2009
> * RTM (7300) September - October 2009
> * Public Release January 2010
> ...



Last I heard they were skipping Beta 2 and RC2 and heading straight for RTM with public release being sometime this fall.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 26, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> What size should the ISO be?
> 
> Here is what I got, it is not the same size as what what listed on the torrent, it seems to be a complete ISO, but it will not burn a bootable disc:
> 
> ...



its a bit off heres what it sould be 







CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Seems right for the x86 version. The x64 version weighs in at 3.04GB.
> 
> 
> 
> Last I heard they were skipping Beta 2 and RC2 and heading straight for RTM with public release being sometime this fall.


all depends what the RTM partners say if it has lots of bugs then there problely be a RC2


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 26, 2009)

I have yet to actually find a bug. I know that doesnt mean that there arent, in fact i know there are because no piece of software is perfect (especially with MS track record) but I just have yet to run onto one. 

About 500kb/s and <2hrs.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 26, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I have yet to actually find a bug. I know that doesnt mean that there arent, in fact i know there are because no piece of software is perfect (especially with MS track record) but I just have yet to run onto one.
> 
> About 500kb/s and <2hrs.



have a look here i take down all the bugs i find Bugs


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 26, 2009)

My down speed took a dive to ~200kb/s 

Edit: And FWIW, its "leaked" not "lecked."


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 26, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> its a bit off heres what it sould be
> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/4301/60596794.png
> 
> That is what I thought, no wonder I cannot get it to burn a bootable disc.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 26, 2009)

were did you download it from? did you get any errors unziping it?


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 26, 2009)

@Live OR Die,

I got it from mini****.

Unzip? It was saved as an .iso file. I got the 64-bit version to burn OK. I used CDBurnerXP for both.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 26, 2009)

I just downloaded it from rapidshare at 700-800kbps.I'm on karoo adsl broadband.


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 26, 2009)

tigger said:


> I just downloaded it from rapidshare at 700-800kbps.I'm on karoo adsl broadband.



Nice, I am on 2Mbps cable and I am currently redownloading from mini**** at ~30Kbps. 

Only 23 hours to go!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 26, 2009)

Mines 8Mbps adsl.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 26, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> Nice, I am on 2Mbps cable and I am currently redownloading from mini**** at ~30Kbps.
> 
> Only 23 hours to go!



download it from megaupload one link at a time will be faster than mini


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 26, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> download it from megaupload one link at a time will be faster than mini



Probably so, I just noticed my estimated download time is now at one day, thirteen hours.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 26, 2009)

yer i would go with megaupload it mite be a pain click on one every time ones finished, or try this program its free http://cryptload.info/ it will download one at a time


----------



## vbx (Apr 26, 2009)

HELP!

Anyone having trouble with the Win7 Loading screen?   Mine isn't working properly.  

Basically, the floating lights and form the MS FLAG,  well, mine isn't animated, it just 3 white dots likes it's frozen..  However, the previous build of Win7, I didn't have that issues. 

So, anyone else have a froze loading screen?   Other than that, everything works fine EXCEPT for my Symantec Anti Virus Corporate edition.

Also, I did an upgrade from my Vista and deleted my Win7 beta partition.  Now dual booting XP and Win7 7100.

Huge difference in speed compared to Vista and its using 400mb less rams.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 26, 2009)

check the size of the iso were did you download it from, i dont have that problem


----------



## vbx (Apr 26, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> check the size of the iso were did you download it from, i dont have that problem



It must be my desktop because it works fine on my laptop.  Somehow, my desktop can't handle the swirling MS logo. WTF?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 26, 2009)

mite just be a bad install


----------



## vbx (Apr 26, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> mite just be a bad install



No, everything works fine except for the loading screen. It starts to swirl but then pauses and then after a while it loads.  Pretty gay. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=By8sBtjzono


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 26, 2009)

@Live OR Die,

Thanks for the tip about using Megaupload; five hours and I am up and running.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 26, 2009)

Just got this and its freaking awesome! I'm downloading my steam games and hoping that a fresh install of this Windows 7 will fix my HD3870X2 issue, fingers crossed.

Also my Loading bar for windows 7 is the exact same as it is for vista, is it supposed to be like that or what? No biggie though.


----------



## mudkip (Apr 26, 2009)

I have it running!

for a legal key:



Step 1: Go to technet.microsoft.com and click on 
sign in in the right upper corner

Step 2: The go to one of these URL's and you'll have alegal key 

32bit key: https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/scripts/gcs.aspx?Product=tn-win7-32-ww&LCID=1033

64bit key: https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/scripts/gcs.aspx?Product=tn-win7-64-ww&LCID=1033


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 26, 2009)

GW224-PV282-VVH6H-9944Y-9873P
482XP-6J9WR-4JXT3-VBPP6-FQF4M
JYDV8-H8VXG-74RPT-6BJPB-X42V4
RFFTV-J6K7W-MHBQJ-XYMMJ-Q8DCH

These keys work with both 32 + 64 bit, for any build


----------



## vbx (Apr 27, 2009)

Looks like they added this feature?  Basically it shows you the current download process on your exporlor icon.  Not sure if it's new because i always used the small icon/bar on the previous build.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 27, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> GW224-PV282-VVH6H-9944Y-9873P
> 482XP-6J9WR-4JXT3-VBPP6-FQF4M
> JYDV8-H8VXG-74RPT-6BJPB-X42V4
> RFFTV-J6K7W-MHBQJ-XYMMJ-Q8DCH
> ...



I cant get it to activate.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 27, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> @Live OR Die,
> 
> Thanks for the tip about using Megaupload; five hours and I am up and running.


No problems 



vbx said:


> Looks like they added this feature?  Basically it shows you the current download process on your exporlor icon.  Not sure if it's new because i always used the small icon/bar on the previous build.
> 
> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/2801/capturentn.png



that was in build 7000 and it does that when copying files and if you use PowerArchiver it has that feature



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I cant get it to activate.


use plus patch 1.0.2 thats what i use


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 27, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I cant get it to activate.



they can only be Actived like 10times, and funny enought if i need a Windows 7 Serial i just visit http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/beta-download.aspx and logon to Live and get a new serial everytime


----------



## Mussels (Apr 27, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> No problems
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whats this plus patch you speak of?


----------



## Weer (Apr 27, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> right, this is getting downloaded. 7077 has screwed me over with sound.



Thank you! Finally, someone who sees how creative does not support Windows 7. The drivers work, but much of the functionality is gone or wanky.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 27, 2009)

Weer said:


> Thank you! Finally, someone who sees how creative does not support Windows 7. The drivers work, but much of the functionality is gone or wanky.



creative was the same with vista. Thats why i no longer buy creative stuff.


----------



## vbx (Apr 27, 2009)

*32 Bit*
4hjrk-x6q28-hwrfy-wdyhj-k8hdh
Gg4mq-mgk72-hvxfw-khcrf-kw6ky
6jkv2-qpb8h-rq893-fw7tm-pbj73


*64 Bit*
Gh6m4-bytjt-kwdd6-dyj2t-88k7w
7xrcq-rpy28-yy9p8-r6hd8-84gh3
Rfftv-j6k7w-mhbqj-xymmj-q8dch
Jydv8-h8vxg-74rpt-6bjpb-x42v4


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 27, 2009)

Mussels said:


> whats this plus patch you speak of?



This is what it looks like i use it every time i reinstall win7


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 28, 2009)

Weer said:


> Thank you! Finally, someone who sees how creative does not support Windows 7. The drivers work, but much of the functionality is gone or wanky.



Havent had this issue. I swear, im the only one on the planet that doesnt have issues with creative. 

Got it activated right after I made my last post.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Apr 28, 2009)

ill check this out later D:
XD
I have Some Copy


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 30, 2009)

This is maddening. I don't have a megaupload or rapidshare account. Oh, you've reached your download limit, try again in 10 minutes. They could at least let me queue it up and throttle me, I couldn't care about that. Torrent stalls at 26% too. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 30, 2009)

Worst case wait for May 5th...remember that it's not the end of the world if you can't get a hold of it now.

On another note, I've got it running on my desktop, and I'm glad to see a lot of the bugs from 7068 gone


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 30, 2009)

I suppose. I probably won't have my power supply before then and therefore won't need it before then. 

Meh. I'm cranky, its tax season.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> This is maddening. I don't have a megaupload or rapidshare account. Oh, you've reached your download limit, try again in 10 minutes. They could at least let me queue it up and throttle me, I couldn't care about that. Torrent stalls at 26% too. Anyone have any suggestions?



grab the torrent from another tracker. mine downloaded at a flat 600KB/s


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 30, 2009)

Your crankiness is excused  ...temporarily.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 30, 2009)

I've tried 3 seperate torrents, I'm currently sating my download urges with the Vista SP2 RTM. I'll probably try another torrent in a minute here.

Temporarily is right, tomorrow is the end of Tax season. I'll be free...ish! Always work to do, always work to do.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Apr 30, 2009)

currently downloading Build from *Linked Removed*. has lots of postive comments and good results


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## ASRockIQ (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah, just looked at some Links there through some comments and it seems to be the real thing.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 30, 2009)

Just have to see if it contains a Trojan or not. Btw, everyone else might want to check their Win 7 release 7100.

Info


----------



## ASRockIQ (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah, although the last one i downloaded contained the Trojan... it didn't active or anything. wasn't harmless to me.

*Question:* can you boot from a separate partition? would all i have to do is Active it in Disk Management?

need to know because i plan on extracting the Install Files from the Windows 7 Build to the partition i have made in Disk Management.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 30, 2009)

i am i the only that have the bug that Windows 7 Ultimate can't see 4gb Memory?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> i am i the only that have the bug that Windows 7 Ultimate can't see 4gb Memory?



its 32 bit. why would it EVER see 4GB?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its 32 bit. why would it EVER see 4GB?



i no that Vista with SP1 can show 4gb and XP Pro SP3 can show me 3,5gb så why isn't Windows 7 showing anything? that's just my question Mussels, and i use 32bit 'cause i don't have any software using 64bit


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm very impressed with the RC - I've just ordered another 2GB of RAM so I'm going to be even happier once that arrives tomorrow.

Hmm... 64bit goodness.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Just cus you dont have any software that uses 64-bit doesnt mean you wont benefit from going 64-bit, as it will allow your apps to take the full 2gb, while the remaining 2 can be left for OS and graphics, etc.

Even tho SP1 showed 4GB it was not using it. You really should be running 64-bit, as your wasting your RAM on 32-bit IMO.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Just cus you dont have any software that uses 64-bit doesnt mean you wont benefit from going 64-bit, as it will allow your apps to take the full 2gb, while the remaining 2 can be left for OS and graphics, etc.
> 
> Even tho SP1 showed 4GB it was not using it. You really should be running 64-bit, as your wasting your RAM on 32-bit IMO.



not all the games i am playing running 64bit well, and i will do Dual-Boot OC 'cause then i will propperly only still use one of them.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> i no that Vista with SP1 can show 4gb and XP Pro SP3 can show me 3,5gb så why isn't Windows 7 showing anything? that's just my question Mussels, and i use 32bit 'cause i don't have any software using 64bit



vista 64 bit SHOWS 4GB, but you still cant use it. you're still stuck at your 3 to 3.5GB.

Theres no game that runs in vista x86, that wont also run in vista (or 7) x64


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> vista 64 bit SHOWS 4GB, but you still cant use it. you're still stuck at your 3 to 3.5GB.
> 
> Theres no game that runs in vista x86, that wont also run in vista (or 7) x64



i never used Vista at my own desktop 'cause it's too Epic Failure of an OS, i could only ran about 50% of my games and then i ask others if they could run the games, and they could and i could not, so no Vista for me, even i can get both Vista Ultimate 32bit and 64bit for free...

i have only used XP and now upgraded to Windows 7 i don't have all the problems i ran into at Vista...


----------



## Weer (Apr 30, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> i never used Vista at my own desktop 'cause it's too Epic Failure of an OS, i could only ran about 50% of my games and then i ask others if they could run the games, and they could and i could not, so no Vista for me, even i can get both Vista Ultimate 32bit and 64bit for free...
> 
> i have only used XP and now upgraded to Windows 7 i don't have all the problems i ran into at Vista...



Dude.. go get Windows 7 x64 right now and stop talking.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 30, 2009)

Weer said:


> Dude.. go get Windows 7 x64 right now and stop talking.



yardi yardi yardi yardi what about renaming this one "Windows Vista 7 Beta 7077"

it's not Vista 7 it's only 7


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 30, 2009)

Having quickly gone through the thread and seeing different peoples
 success and struggles in downloading this, I might wait for the official release.... I am not the patient type! Not tried 7 so looking forward to it.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Having quickly gone through the thread and seeing different peoples
> success and struggles in downloading this, would any kind members mind PMing me with the 32 and 64 bit links to a working (and hopefully resonably quick) server for downloads.
> 
> Ta very much!  Not tried 7 so looking forward to it.  If anyone has non torrents too I would be grateful so I can try both for speed/availability.



i'd love to help, but mines from a private tracker so even if i sent you the files, they wont work without my login.

Can someone with a CONFIRMED working torrent they have personally tested, post a link?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

No links to torrents you should know that as a mod Mussels.

No requesting either, edit your post Tatty


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> No links to torrents you should know that as a mod Mussels.
> 
> No requesting either, edit your post Tatty



Now I thought I read earlier that a Mod said this was legal?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

The discussion of leaked Windows 7 builds is permitted, but not how to get them.

That includes posting and requesting links. I have seen people getting infractions for both. But I always ask nicely first


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i'd love to help, but mines from a private tracker so even if i sent you the files, they wont work without my login.
> 
> Can someone with a CONFIRMED working torrent they have personally tested, post a link?



sorry to be going on alexp999, but Mussels u can't hot link the torrent file from the place you downloaded it, but can email it, transfer it to another site, or through msn and he will be using your account to download with, 'cause u have a unique passkey for your account at the tracker that will show in the torrents u download....

And where do ino this from  what can i say, i am a Mod at a tracker so that's why i know it


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 30, 2009)

It'll be released publicly on the 5th - seriously not worth bothering about if you can't get it via a torrent now tbh. Just be patient.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> No links to torrents you should know that as a mod Mussels.
> 
> No requesting either, edit your post Tatty



in my opinion this is an exception. This is not piracy, nor warez - this is a leak of something thats going to be free to the public, and the CD keys for it were already given out (publicly)

To make this more clear: no one, EVER, is going to pay for build 7100 of 7. It cannot be considered piracy to download something that is being given away for free download. It cannot be considered warez either, because there are no fake keys or keygens involved - there were 10 (unlimited use) keys given out by MS for free.

If an admin or w1zzard says otherwise i'll do a big backflip here, but this does not breach TPU's rules as far as i am aware.


----------



## Logos (Apr 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> in my opinion this is an exception. This is not piracy, nor warez - this is a leak of something thats going to be free to the public, and the CD keys for it were already given out (publicly)



agreed; I didn't post any link myself because the sites managing the torrents are also "selling" 99% of illegal stuff, and I hate piracy, but in the case of Seven 7100 RC, there's no issue like that; as said it will be available for free for anyone who wants it in few days, old beta keys work, new keys will be distributed, so yes this case is an exception. I'm more worried about those who downloaded it from "bad" links, so this can't be repeated enough, check your MD5, re-scan the iso, scan the DVD before installing anything.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2009)

alright logos has a good point there.

If anyone does do a link, make sure its purely to a working/known good torrent file. Avoid linking to the sites themselves.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

I do agree, just I know one mod (wont name them) has been giving out infractions for requesting and posting links to torrents, etc. For leaked Win 7 builds.


----------



## newconroer (Apr 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> in my opinion this is an exception. This is not piracy, nor warez - this is a leak of something thats going to be free to the public, and the CD keys for it were already given out (publicly)
> 
> To make this more clear: no one, EVER, is going to pay for build 7100 of 7. It cannot be considered piracy to download something that is being given away for free download. It cannot be considered warez either, because there are no fake keys or keygens involved - there were 10 (unlimited use) keys given out by MS for free.
> 
> If an admin or w1zzard says otherwise i'll do a big backflip here, but this does not breach TPU's rules as far as i am aware.



So where are the official and publicised-to-all links? Why are people suffering the use of torrents?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Build 7100 hasnt been officially released to the public yet. That will be May 5th


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2009)

newconroer said:


> So where are the official and publicised-to-all links? Why are people suffering the use of torrents?



Because it was leaked a few days early by accident.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Because it was leaked a few days early* by accident*.



Dont make me lol.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Dont make me lol.



well, microsoft didnt leak it DELIBERATELY.

This build was released to MSDN subscribers 2 weeks earlier than to the public. all thats happened is the MSDN subscribers have reuploaded it to torrents.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Microsoft may not have deliberatly, but it wasnt an accident that it got leaked. Someone intentionally took there copy and posted it on torrent sites, etc.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Microsoft may not have deliberatly, but it wasnt an accident that it got leaked. Someone intentionally took there copy and posted it on torrent sites, etc.



yes. THOSE people did something wrong based on their agreement with microsoft. No user at TPU is to blame for this.

Like i said - if we hear otherwise from above, i'll go deleting posts and ask for the thread to be locked, but until then it doesnt breach the rules i've been made aware of here at TPU. its no different to finding a leaked version of rivatuner or GPU-Z, out in the wild before it was publicly announced.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with this thread, just afaik, discussion is allowed, links and how to get it, is not.


----------



## Logos (Apr 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> well, microsoft didnt leak it DELIBERATELY.
> 
> This build was released to MSDN subscribers 2 weeks earlier than to the public. all thats happened is the MSDN subscribers have reuploaded it to torrents.



that's what was planned. But MS finally decided MSDN (and MS Connect too btw) subscribers would get it on April 30...well that's what I read in many articles a few days before the build got leaked.

edit: that's confirmed here for instance:
http://www.itpro.co.uk/610710/just-hours-to-go-for-windows-7-rc
and that was posted on official Windows blogs many days ago:
http://windowsteamblog.com/blogs/windows7/archive/2009/04/24/windows-7-release-candidate-update.aspx


----------



## wiak (Apr 30, 2009)

7 RC dont like my 4870 
i just get "Black Screen" on first startup


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 30, 2009)

wiak said:


> 7 RC dont like my 4870
> i just get "Black Screen" on first startup



Weak! It loves mines! I've been really impressed with the [gaming] performance of 7.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> There is nothing wrong with this thread, just afaik, discussion is allowed, links and how to get it, is not.



yeah, alright. you care about this more than i do.


From now on: no linkies! discussion only!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 30, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Weak! It loves mines! I've been really impressed with the [gaming] performance of 7.



do u still need to use Creative 'Alchemy' in windows 7???


----------



## Paintface (Apr 30, 2009)

2 weeks to go on my download -_- switching parts this weekend so i planned to install win7 as main OS


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 30, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> do u still need to use Creative 'Alchemy' in windows 7???



Nah, Windows Update installed my Audigy drivers ever since build 7000 - really impressed by that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 30, 2009)

so windows 7 supports EAX again???


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> so windows 7 supports EAX again???



windows 7 does not support hardware audio acceleration like XP. If you want EAX on a creative card, you are going to need alchemy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> windows 7 does not support hardware audio acceleration like XP. If you want EAX on a creative card, you are going to need alchemy.



thanks for that... I was thinking of installing Windows 7 2moro after i pick up my new Asus P5Q Pro but I have read in a lot of places that Creative Alchemy doesnt like Windows 7 so much & there isnt really support for it yet other then just the beta driver.

Might as well hang on to Vista for the time being


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Whats EAX for, I have never used it afaik


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Whats EAX for, I have never used it afaik



proprietary audio system on creative cards. It was used to get hardware audio acceleration originally, back when CPU's didnt have enough grunt for games and surround sound at the same time.

In more recent years, creative forced it down everyones throats making it a requirement for surround sound - games like warcraft 3 will only give you stereo sound without EAX.

Creative limit everyone who isnt them to EAX 2.0, however using "alchemy universal" (a modified version of the software used to restore EAX to vista) every soundcard can get upto EAX 4.0 support.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

I guess modern games have thier own surround sound engine now then. Damn creative. The original soundblasters where great now everything of theirs is just poo IMO. My Zen just stopped working one day about 6 months out of warranty


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I guess modern games have thier own surround sound engine now then. Damn creative. The original soundblasters where great now everything of theirs is just poo IMO. My Zen just stopped working one day about 6 months out of warranty



agreed. they just used it as a proprietary format - you want surround sound in your games? you gotta buy creative. Oh you got an EAX 3.0 card? sorry, the latest game needs EAX 4.0, so back to 2.0 sound you go. better buy that new audigy 4.

i'm so damned glad vista killed creatives monopoly with EAX... the software emulation available just makes it all worth it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I guess modern games have thier own surround sound engine now then. Damn creative. The original soundblasters where great now everything of theirs is just poo IMO. My Zen just stopped working one day about 6 months out of warranty



anyone can find at least 10things to bash Creative about - lets not start that here please.....


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

I know that, I'm still certain there are games out now that dont need EAX for surround sound.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I know that, I'm still certain there are games out now that dont need EAX for surround sound.



yep. vista caused a move to openAL. In fact, alchemy uses the openAL engine.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thats the one, knew I wasnt going loco. lol.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Apr 30, 2009)

can anyone answer my question back at post #136?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 30, 2009)

Like i said on the other post people having problems with there build 7100 run a MD5 check you mite have a copy with a virus in it, more info here PLEASE READ i downloaded the 1st copy that come out its untouched people that downloaded it from new Torrents after could have the virus.


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 30, 2009)

It's freakin unstable. Explorer crashes constantly. The "wireless network" and "sound" icon dissapear and can not be re-activated and the computer can no longer shutdown unless I press and hold the power button on my laptop.

What a peace of crap! Can't beleave that I waisted 90 minutes experimenting with this. It's already crashing like hell with only two applications ( live messenger and firefox ).


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 30, 2009)

Jelle Mees said:


> It's freakin unstable. Explorer crashes constantly. The "wireless network" and "sound" icon dissapear and can not be re-activated and the computer can no longer shutdown unless I press and hold the power button on my laptop.
> 
> What a peace of crap! Can't beleave that I waisted 90 minutes experimenting with this. It's already crashing like hell with only two applications ( live messenger and firefox ).



sounds like build 7000, i dont get any problems with RC build 7100 every thing runs great


----------



## ASRockIQ (Apr 30, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> sounds like build 7000, i dont get any problems with RC build 7100 every thing runs great


same. when i tested out the last Build 7100 with the Trojan i still didn't have any issues. the Trojan wasn't active on me so i was fine. now i'm trying to figure out how to boot from my separate partition.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 30, 2009)

so is this still the beta?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 30, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> so is this still the beta?



No it the RC Build beta's ended

and ASRockIQ
if you want to have vista and 7 with one boot just pick the partition you want and install it on that


----------



## JRMBelgium (Apr 30, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> sounds like build 7000, i dont get any problems with RC build 7100 every thing runs great









All I had to do is right-click on my desktop. And it's the clean 7100, checked MD5 before I installed.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Apr 30, 2009)

Jelle Mees said:


> *IMAGE*
> 
> All I had to do is right-click on my desktop. And it's the clean 7100, checked MD5 before I installed.


maybe it's just you and your hardware


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 30, 2009)

Jelle Mees said:


> http://i42.tinypic.com/15zksac.png
> 
> All I had to do is right-click on my desktop. And it's the clean 7100, checked MD5 before I installed.



well there is some thing wrong with the install my gf runs it on her laptop and it only a cel 2ghz with 1gb of ram and she hasnt had any problems with it, its a great os try reinstall it


----------



## ASRockIQ (Apr 30, 2009)

Live OR Die, i am now extracting the Install Files from the .ISO onto a Small Partition named "Windows 7 Install Files". i want to BOOT from that partition to install Windows 7. i have th partition Active and have assigned it using Diskpart in cmd. should everything be good?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 30, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> Live OR Die, i am now extracting the Install Files from the .ISO onto a Small Partition named "Windows 7 Install Files". i want to BOOT from that partition to install Windows 7. i have th partition Active and have assigned it using Diskpart in cmd. should everything be good?



yes as long as you have set it up so you can boot from that partition

and look like theres no change in the Public RC so people who downloaded it last week saved time

The Windows 7 x64 RC available now on MSDN is identical to the earlier x64 7100 leak.

Leaked x64 7100:
SHA1:fc867fe1ab2e0a9796f9e4d155b44ea6998f4874
Filename: 7100.0.090421-1700_x64fre_client_en-us_Retail_Ultimate-GRC1CULXFRER_EN_DVD.iso

MSDN x64 7100:
SHA1: FC867FE1AB2E0A9796F9E4D155B44EA6998F4874
Filename: en_windows_7_ultimate_rc_x64_dvd_347803.iso


----------



## Conflict0s (Apr 30, 2009)

Quick question, I have an 32-bit key from the 7000 build, if i downloaded the new build but in x64 would my key still work or would i need a x64 key?


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 30, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> maybe it's just you and your hardware



you sound like a MS employee


----------



## ASRockIQ (Apr 30, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> you sound like a MS employee


lol, indeed i do 

btw, Windows 7 installed perfectly and is running smooth


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I know that, I'm still certain there are games out now that dont need EAX for surround sound.



It's more about sound effects really and in my experience, EAX makes a huge difference.


----------



## Logos (Apr 30, 2009)

http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/press/2009/apr09/04-30Windows7RCPR.mspx?rss_fdn=Press Releases


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 30, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> i no that Vista with SP1 can show 4gb and XP Pro SP3 can show me 3,5gb så why isn't Windows 7 showing anything? that's just my question Mussels, and i use 32bit 'cause i don't have any software using 64bit



So what? You have 4GB of ram and a 64-bit CPU. Why not take advantage of that? Its stupid not too.


----------



## newconroer (Apr 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> well, microsoft didnt leak it DELIBERATELY.
> 
> This build was released to MSDN subscribers 2 weeks earlier than to the public. all thats happened is the MSDN subscribers have reuploaded it to torrents.




So we're talking about paying subscribers? Maybe I'm mis-understanding, but MSDN or can we call them "Tech" members, pay, to get access to such things, and to get it first(among other things obviously!). So if someone 'leaks' - which is shady enough in itself - and everyone has it, then how is that appropriate, when they haven't paid for such access?

If a program is in BETA, and people pay to get access to it, and then they decide it's going to be released for free, that makes it alright for people who did not pay for BETA access, to have it BEFORE the actual release date to public?


Between this, and the words 'torrent' and 'leaked,' I just don't see how it can be justified.


I don't really care if this thread stays open, or if people get free MSDN privileges (essentially speaking), I just don't like forums that continously fall victim to inconsistencies, and if this was SOOO appropriate, then why all the defensive comments regarding piracy, before anyone had even mentioned it?


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 1, 2009)

O my god do you beleave this guy he's going on about windows 7 what about all the other programs and games leaked onto the net you can't stop it so why bother complaning about it


----------



## puma99dk| (May 1, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> So what? You have 4GB of ram and a 64-bit CPU. Why not take advantage of that? Its stupid not too.



i am a gamer, even then i like playing old games....


----------



## Kursah (May 1, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> i am a gamer, even then i like playing old games....



I'm a gamer too, 64 bit works fine with about 99% of everything I've played from freespace 2, flatout, Quake 4, Far Cry, etc just fine. Sometimes running a program in Xp SP2 compatability mode may help, I had to run HDTach for that...but that's it iirc. Game-wise x64 is very solid, I've had x64 for well over a year, I game a ton, have over 20 installed on my PC now, some old, some new, all work great. Utilize the x64 in your CPU and the extra ram installed, definately the way to go with modern operating systems imo.


----------



## thraxed (May 4, 2009)

ya know if 32bit addressed more memory, everyone would use it.


----------



## farlex85 (May 4, 2009)

thraxed said:


> ya know if 32bit addressed more memory, everyone would use it.



Well then it wouldn't be 32-bit. That's like saying everyone would love Hitler if he didn't commit genocide. 64-bit is just an extension of x86 that allows for more memory to be addressed.


----------



## DaveK (May 4, 2009)

I use 64bit even though I'm only currently using 2GB of RAM, it uses the CPU better, whether it makes a difference or not I don't care too much, but I use it anyway as an OS isn't a simple upgrade to me, I hate reinstalling an OS as it takes hours for me to get it setup so I just use 64bit.

Anyway, is it worth going to 7100 from 7077?


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 4, 2009)

yes it is worth going from 7077 to 7100 there more than a few bug fixs, and running a 64bit os on 2gb mite be ok for windows 7 but vista it would run like crap


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> yes it is worth going from 7077 to 7100 there more than a few bug fixs, and running a 64bit os on 2gb mite be ok for windows 7 but vista it would run like crap



not true. i've built a PC for my mum, its running vista x64 on 1GB of DDR 400 and having no issues.

x86 vs x64 has VERY LITTLE difference in memory usage. there is no noticeable downside to running x64 on systems with less than 4GB of ram!


----------



## DaveK (May 4, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> yes it is worth going from 7077 to 7100 there more than a few bug fixs, and running a 64bit os on 2gb mite be ok for windows 7 but vista it would run like crap



Vista Ultimate x64 ran fine for me with 2GB of RAM.


----------



## JRMBelgium (May 4, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Vista Ultimate x64 ran fine for me with 2GB of RAM.



People with crappy PC's always seem to run stuff fine... It's like they say it's fine as long as its boots.

I don't want to run Firefox ( 10-15 tabs ), Photoshop, SmartFTP ( uploading files ) together with a lot of software that runs in the background ( Live Messenger, Skype, AntiVirus, etc... ) on a 2GB PC. Especially not when it's 64bit.

A netbook with Vist x64 runs "fine" aswell...


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2009)

Jelle Mees said:


> People with crappy PC's always seem to run stuff fine... It's like they say it's fine as long as its boots.
> 
> I don't want to run Firefox ( 10-15 tabs ), Photoshop, SmartFTP ( uploading files ) together with a lot of software that runs in the background ( Live Messenger, Skype, AntiVirus, etc... ) on a 2GB PC. Especially not when it's 64bit.
> 
> A netbook with Vist x64 runs "fine" aswell...



yes i'm sure my PC is a piece of crap. oh wait, its shittons faster than yours.

When i compare how this PC on 1GB of ram runs, i'm comparing it to MY system. sure, it takes a bit longer to boot, and sure - it cant handle 30 tabs open in firefox... big whoop. IT STILL DOES EVERYTHING IT NEEDS TO.


----------



## Mike0409 (May 4, 2009)

Having an issue in Windows 7, turned UAC off to fix it..but whenever I have UAC On, it locks all of my folders into Read-Only? Can't download or write anything to any folder on any drive. Soon as UAC is off..boom fixed.

 Is this a bug anyone else has experienced?


----------



## DaveK (May 4, 2009)

Jelle Mees said:


> People with crappy PC's always seem to run stuff fine... It's like they say it's fine as long as its boots.
> 
> I don't want to run Firefox ( 10-15 tabs ), Photoshop, SmartFTP ( uploading files ) together with a lot of software that runs in the background ( Live Messenger, Skype, AntiVirus, etc... ) on a 2GB PC. Especially not when it's 64bit.
> 
> A netbook with Vist x64 runs "fine" aswell...



I wish I was able to run Firefox with multiple tabs, Paintshop and Sony Vegas together with Live Messenger, iTunes, LastFM, Avast and Skype together, oh wait, I can, and without problems. Just because I only have 2GB of RAM doesn't mean I can't do simple things like that, I've ran Firefox with 15 tabs all running Java chats and it was fine.

If it didn't run properly I would have fucking done something about it, but I've been running this PC fine for 3 months now.

And for fuck sake, what is it with people saying my PC is crap, I know it's not a beast, sorry for not having a Core i7, 12GB of RAM and 2 4890s, but it does the job and it does it well. So much for being polite and saying it's not that good, but why be so direct and say it's flat out crap. Sorry I'm broke at the moment.

Did you ever stop to think that my PC isn't crappy to me? Just because you think it's crappy, doesn't mean I do. I worked hard getting this PC together myself, and it's not a big deal for a kid to build his own PC these days, but it's a big deal to me and the last thing I want is people always putting it down and saying it sucks. We're not all rich. It took me 6 months just to get the €350 I needed to buy the parts I needed, most of which were deals from a friend.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 4, 2009)

Don't stress folks, Jelle just has sand in his vagina about pretty much everything.

Dave I like your rig, and I like the way you've worked y'butt off to get it. Respect!


----------



## vbx (May 4, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Vista Ultimate x64 ran fine for me with 2GB of RAM.



Try dual booting Win7, you'll be like, omg this shlt is fast.  The difference is night and day.


----------



## crtecha (May 4, 2009)

I've been playing with 7100 RC today and thus far its pretty slick no issues thus far.  I have all my work apps installed and running fine.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

91.4% downloaded 

7100 should be in before the day ends.


----------



## bim27142 (May 4, 2009)

ahhhmmmmmm... installed it yesterday... so far it's working fine and i have no issues encountered just yet...

but one thing i had observed is that after a fresh install, it's still taking up hardware resources just as vista does... around 10GB of HD space and around 700MB of RAM... now that's idle, right after a fresh install...

i just expected that windows 7 was much "leaner" in this aspect than vista...


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

Just burning my copy to a disc now. Probably install it mid week / weekend time.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 4, 2009)

puma99dk| said:


> i am a gamer, even then i like playing old games....



So what? Just because you like playing old games doesnt mean it wont work on x64. Usually if a game doesnt work with an OS its not subjected to either x86 or x64. If it wont work it just wont work. (so long as its a newer OS)

Take GTA:SA. I just started playing this again. Worked great for XP and Vista. In Win7, it has minor glitches. Id be willing to bet that it wont even run on Microsoft's next OS after Win7. 

Its a developer thing not a MS thing.

http://www.xfire.com/profile/lazygeneration05/

Take a look there (click on show entire gaming history). I have been running x64 since Vista RC1 and I havent had issues. The only game I had trouble with running x64 was Chaos Theory. Ubisoft was aware of it but refused to fix it.


----------



## vbx (May 5, 2009)

bim27142 said:


> ahhhmmmmmm... installed it yesterday... so far it's working fine and i have no issues encountered just yet...
> 
> but one thing i had observed is that after a fresh install, it's still taking up hardware resources just as vista does... around 10GB of HD space and around 700MB of RAM... now that's idle, right after a fresh install...
> 
> i just expected that windows 7 was much "leaner" in this aspect than vista...




vista takes more then 700mb of Ram on my system.  Win 7 is taking about 650mb of ram.  Vista taking over 1.5 gb.


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2009)

vbx said:


> vista takes more then 700mb of Ram on my system.  Win 7 is taking about 650mb of ram.  Vista taking over 1.5 gb.



the more ram you have, the more vista takes. it uses 400MB of ram on the 1GB machine next to me.

Why is this still being discussed? i thought this "it uses more ram" argument died years ago.


----------



## crtecha (May 5, 2009)

Or people can just except technological progression and just buy more RAM its not that expensive.

G.SKILL 1GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) $ 15 on newegg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231099
 That or get a little 2 gig flash drive for ready boost if your running on a gig or less.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2009)

Mine is installed and working luvverly, I am trying out the 64bit version and it seems nice.   A couple of things, more personal taste really, as you will know Windows mail is no longer integrated into the package, I downloaded the Windows Live Mail from Microsoft but didnt like it at all, cant put my finger on why!  So I tried Mozzilla Pegasus and it is very nice and works well with 7.  Secondly, no matter what I do/did I couldnt get my profile to work on MP COD WaW, I installed 7 on a brand new hard drive but just added a shortcut for the game from my other drive, it wont even let me make a new profile, there are similar situations with users across the web, It has something to do with what has already been mentioned apparently, that being the fact that within 7 if UAC enabled everything becomes read only especially if on another drive and you dont get access to it, some have had success by turning UAC off and then manually going to the origional COD WaW directory and allowing access from the other system and hard drive as a different user, I think this problem only comes with a dual boot/multi HDD setup, I couldnt be bothered with the hassle so I just dual boot into Vista on my other drive to play that one game.


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Mine is installed and working luvverly, I am trying out the 64bit version and it seems nice.   A couple of things, more personal taste really, as you will know Windows mail is no longer integrated into the package, I downloaded the Windows Live Mail from Microsoft but didnt like it at all, cant put my finger on why!  So I tried Mozzilla Pegasus and it is very nice and works well with 7.  Secondly, no matter what I do/did I couldnt get my profile to work on MP COD WaW, I installed 7 on a brand new hard drive but just added a shortcut for the game from my other drive, it wont even let me make a new profile, there are similar situations with users across the web, It has something to do with what has already been mentioned apparently, that being the fact that within 7 if UAC enabled everything becomes read only especially if on another drive and you dont get access to it, some have had success by turning UAC off and then manually going to the origional COD WaW directory and allowing access from the other system and hard drive as a different user, I think this problem only comes with a dual boot/multi HDD setup, I couldnt be bothered with the hassle so I just dual boot into Vista on my other drive to play that one game.



Have you tried running the shortcut as an Admin?

Also I really like Live Mail as it lets me check my hotmail too. You can rearrange the layout back to classic win mail if you want to


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 5, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> Mine is installed and working luvverly, I am trying out the 64bit version and it seems nice.   A couple of things, more personal taste really, as you will know Windows mail is no longer integrated into the package, I downloaded the Windows Live Mail from Microsoft but didnt like it at all, cant put my finger on why!  So I tried Mozzilla Pegasus and it is very nice and works well with 7.  Secondly, no matter what I do/did I couldnt get my profile to work on MP COD WaW, I installed 7 on a brand new hard drive but just added a shortcut for the game from my other drive, it wont even let me make a new profile, there are similar situations with users across the web, It has something to do with what has already been mentioned apparently, that being the fact that within 7 if UAC enabled everything becomes read only especially if on another drive and you dont get access to it, some have had success by turning UAC off and then manually going to the origional COD WaW directory and allowing access from the other system and hard drive as a different user, I think this problem only comes with a dual boot/multi HDD setup, I couldnt be bothered with the hassle so I just dual boot into Vista on my other drive to play that one game.



you need to readd your key back into the MP options then it will work, then copy your old profile back to appdata i did this with out a problem when i had a dual boot.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> you need to readd your key back into the MP options then it will work, then copy your old profile back to appdata i did this with out a problem when i had a dual boot.



Yes tried that, it said the key was valid but still didnt work, or let me even still add a new profile let alone access my old one 



alexp999 said:


> Have you tried running the shortcut as an Admin?
> 
> Also I really like Live Mail as it lets me check my hotmail too. You can rearrange the layout back to classic win mail if you want to



I assumed as I am admin in Win 7 that linking the shortcut to the game directory on the other drive would do iso automatically?


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

No you need to go into the compatibility tab and change it to Run as Admin.

You will get a UAC prompt everytime you run the game, but it will give the game unrestricted access and should let you create a new profile, as its running from another HDD

I have UAC on the lowest setting, I like it. Just means any start up items like everest which dont have a UAC privelage override have to be put in the Task scheduler


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> No you need to go into the compatibility tab and change it to Run as Admin.
> 
> You will get a UAC prompt everytime you run the game, but it will give the game unrestricted access and should let you create a new profile, as its running from another HDD
> 
> I have UAC on the lowest setting, I like it. Just means any start up items like everest which dont have a UAC privelage override have to be put in the Task scheduler



Thanks I will give that a try, the lowest UAC setting according to microsoft actually turns UAC off.


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

One up from lowest then. I meant its on the lowest setting while still being on


----------



## El Fiendo (May 5, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Or people can just except technological progression and just buy more RAM its not that expensive.
> 
> G.SKILL 1GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) $ 15 on newegg
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231099
> That or get a little 2 gig flash drive for ready boost if your running on a gig or less.



Screw you and your technology progression! I've got a bunch of 2GB HDDs that are humming away storing like 10 porno vids each.


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 5, 2009)

Just installed Windows 7 RC1.

And by God! I cannot believe how good it is.


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

Bah, UAC... I've had it off for a year and havn't encountered any viruses' etc. As long as you don't venture into animal porn, your good.


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 5, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Bah, UAC... I've had it off for a year and havn't encountered any viruses' etc. As long as you don't venture into animal porn, your good.



Ah thats where I went wrong...

But the first thing I disable on any Vista and now Windows 7 builds I do is UAC. The most annoying thing ever!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

haha.

Never used UAC myself. I have a routine when doing a fresh windows install - get all graphics / mobo drivers in, then turn UAC off and reboot it after that - saves rebooting after each individual install.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> No you need to go into the compatibility tab and change it to Run as Admin.
> 
> You will get a UAC prompt everytime you run the game, but it will give the game unrestricted access and should let you create a new profile, as its running from another HDD
> 
> I have UAC on the lowest setting, I like it. Just means any start up items like everest which dont have a UAC privelage override have to be put in the Task scheduler



OK, ran it as administrator and had UAC turned off, it recognised my profile straight away but on startup of the game it said something like "error downloading stats data" and now I am starting from scratch   I think I will stick to Vista just for my COD WaW gaming on my other HDD.


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

I just have everything istalling at once. Proper mash of icons. Then im on TPU posting... haha.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> OK, ran it as administrator and had UAC turned off, it recognised my profile straight away but on startup of the game it said something like "error downloading stats data" and now I am starting from scratch   I think I will stick to Vista just for my COD WaW gaming on my other HDD.



Same for me with COD:4 - I cannot go from using Vista to win 7 and still have my game save, just doesnt work. Put it this way, ive been all the way to level 55 like 4 times in 2 months haha.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 5, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Same for me with COD:4 - I cannot go from using Vista to win 7 and still have my game save, just doesnt work. Put it this way, ive been all the way to level 55 like 4 times in 2 months haha.



Thank god I have a dual boot system on 2 different HDD's, as I said, i will just play it in Vista with all my stats, feel sorry for you having to do that, I am on max prestige and it took me a long time to get there (without cheating) plus none of them fast XP servers so i dont wanna lose it!


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 6, 2009)

i always turn UAC off i dont need it, and Tatty One the best thing is to reinstall it before doing so rename the old install folder then name the new one the same as the old one after its installs delete the new one then rename the old one back to what it was then its install on both os, and saves you updating it lol then copy your profile back to appdata.


----------



## Conflict0s (May 6, 2009)

I am trying to install the x64 now, but it keeps wanting me to install the cd/dvd drivers. I have googled around and alot of people are having this problem. I can't seem to get passed it and i don't know what drivers to download and use. I have tried running threw IDE and Sata and changing it to IHCI in BIOS but still no luck, I have also tried re burning the disk and it still doesn't work, any ideas?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 6, 2009)

Try using an USB optical drive (mines in a caddy) - might help.


----------



## Conflict0s (May 6, 2009)

I am currently using one now  I tried Sata, IDE and USB now. It just isn't working for me :/


----------



## JRMBelgium (May 6, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Don't stress folks, Jelle just has sand in his vagina about pretty much everything.!



You got me there...


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> I am currently using one now  I tried Sata, IDE and USB now. It just isn't working for me :/



install it from a flash drive.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 7, 2009)

I installed this last night on a second drive,went smootly.I just wondered if this is good enough to use as a main os? any opinions?

tigger


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2009)

tigger said:


> I installed this last night on a second drive,went smootly.I just wondered if this is good enough to use as a main os? any opinions?
> 
> tigger



i'm dual booting, and havent had any problems yet. higher FPS in a few games too.


----------



## mateo219 (May 8, 2009)

*windows 7 bug*

well, here's my problem 
my minimize, maximize/restore and close buttons are invisible 
i can click and it wokrs, but there's no picture


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2009)

mateo219 said:


> well, here's my problem
> my minmoze, maximize/restore and close buttons are invisible
> i can click and it wokrs, but there's no picture



wow. thats a weird one.


----------



## mateo219 (May 8, 2009)

*win7 bug*

yup, i've installed it yesterday and it was ok till 1st update :S
then this happened - invisible icons
i've rebooted and after that, late night, it was ok
then again this afternoon, i booted my DELL inspiron 1720 and same thing (invisible XD)
if anyone can help me with touchpad drivers (64 bit) and sound too


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 8, 2009)

mateo219 said:


> yup, i've installed it yesterday and it was ok till 1st update :S
> then this happened - invisible icons
> i've rebooted and after that, late night, it was ok
> then again this afternoon, i booted my DELL inspiron 1720 and same thing (invisible XD)
> if anyone can help me with touchpad drivers (64 bit) and sound too



can you post a screen shot of your bug and for drivers use the one out for vista they will work.


----------



## mateo219 (May 8, 2009)

Live OR Die said:


> can you post a screen shot of your bug and for drivers use the one out for vista they will work.



there is hard to find 64 bit drivers for dell, especially this one 

http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/4996/screenshotscd.png


----------



## LiveOrDie (May 8, 2009)

havnt seen that bug before i would say you need to update video drivers have a look at this site mite help Drivers Help


----------



## El Fiendo (May 8, 2009)

First time installing Win7 last night, and I was shocked at how quick and easy it was. I mean Vista was faster than XP but I've only got one copy of Vista and 3 of XP so I never really reinstalled Vista too often. Meanwhile XP I've installed well over 30 times on more computers than just my own. But with Win 7 I left and made some supper and came back less than 10 minutes later and it was just needing my input to finalize the install. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (May 8, 2009)

yea i cant wait for the real win 7!! its gonna be the best evea


----------



## mateo219 (May 9, 2009)

mateo219 said:


> well, here's my problem
> my minmoze, maximize/restore and close buttons are invisible
> i can click and it wokrs, but there's no picture



i can fix it (kinda)
i disable transparency and then go to: find and fix problems with transparency and other visual effects
that turns on transparency and icons show back


----------



## Charper2013 (May 10, 2009)

Can I burn the ISO (From Microsoft) to a DVD-R using PowerISO?

Answer to this question is the line between installing and not..


----------



## Conflict0s (May 14, 2009)

Just tried and install it threw a USB pen drive, I had no luck  I followed this guide...

http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-install-windows-7vista-from-usb-drive-detailed-100-working-guide/

I followed it perfectly, even twice and it did the same thing on me again. It wanted those dam CD/DVD drivers. So i am downloading the ISO again from MS and going to see if it will work somehow.

Has anyone got a good guide on installing threw a USB pen drive? One that allows you to install a x64bit even tho you are running the commands threw a x86bit. Because i noticed that when creating the USB pen drive using the method shown in the link, you can only install the Windows 7, bit that you are using.


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2009)

Conflict0s said:


> Just tried and install it threw a USB pen drive, I had no luck  I followed this guide...
> 
> http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-install-windows-7vista-from-usb-drive-detailed-100-working-guide/
> 
> ...




what a terrible, pointless guide.

format flash drive to FAT32

open a run command

xcopy d:\*.* /s/e/f E:\

d: being source (DVD / ISO image on Virtual drive)
E: being destination drive (flash drive)

It'll take a while, window will disappear once copied, thats it. boot from flash drive. works for vista and 7, but not XP.


----------



## Conflict0s (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks Mussels, sorry I didn't reply sooner, I have been busy. Anyways just done the command line now and things are looking good. So when this has finished copying I will try to install it and I will get back to you and let you know how things went 

EDIT: It completed copying to the usb drive fine, but when it came to installing from it, it showed me the exact same message. I am using the Asus Rampage 2 Gene Motherboard. I downloaded the 64bit chipset drivers for it and it still wouldn't have it. I am at a total loss right now, I am yet again downloading a fresh .iso from MS. I am going to burn it to a DVD+R Disk And Burn it at x1 speed, I found this information from another site but i am yet to see why burning it at x1 speed will change anything :/

2nd EDIT: I GOT IT TO WORK!!! WOOP 
I booted up my Dad's vista laptop, downloaded a fresh copy of MS. I didn't even look in the directory to see if the file was there or not, I just loaded up Nero Express, Burnt the image at x2 speed onto a DVD-R disk and booted up on my pc from my optical drive. Worked first time.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 6, 2009)

musta been a bad copy of the iso.


----------

